# Where do you buy a gas grill nowadays?



## tlwmkw (Jun 12, 2011)

OK, so our old grill has finally died.  There are leaks so the gas is gone before the next use and it is all rusted inside.  I don't think it is worth getting parts for since it wasn't expensive in the first place and we've had 10 years of use from it.  We've started looking for grills and there aren't very many places to look- Lowes, Target, Wal-mart, K-mart, and Sears are all I can find.  I don't want an outdoor kitchen but I don't want a portable for a camp site but am having trouble finding something reasonably sized and priced (don't want to go over $300 at the most).  Any recommendations as to brand or where to buy?  I looked in Consumer Reports but can't find their rec'ed, inexpensive ones anywhere near where I live (Aussie or Brinkman).  I guess I could buy online but then I don't even get hands on with what I'm getting which isn't optimal in my opinion.

Would appreciate any suggestions.

tlwmkw


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd just look at Home Depot or Lowes. Costco's are a good bit higher. You might consider going just a bit more and get one with stainless grids. I have found that the enameled cast iron ones eventually chip off and you are left with rusty steel ones. Get at least 3 burners so that you can do some indirect cooking. 

Keep your old propane tank. The new grill won't come with one, but if you buy one, and always keep a spare full one it will save embarrassment when you want to grill for a crowd and run out of gas. 

I have a Charmglow 3 burner stainless (Home Depot) that I think was in your price range. It's at least 5 years old. Still looks good and I cook on it year round. The igniter has quit, but it's no biggie to light with a long gas lighter. The gas doesn't leak off unless I've cooked after too many Black Butte Porters and forget to turn the grill off.

Jim


----------



## Elan (Jun 12, 2011)

I was going to suggest scouring Craigslist for a good used Weber in your price range.  Webers cook very well, but more importantly it's easy to get parts for them, so you can prolong the life of your grill seemingly indefinitely.  I would agree with the 3 burner minimum.


----------



## RonB (Jun 12, 2011)

This is the one I would get. It's charcoal, but with the ease of a gas igniter. This is the only way you can get true charcoal flavor, and it $315 at Amazon ~ Ron


----------



## pjrose (Jun 12, 2011)

Lowe's or Home Depot.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 12, 2011)

Too late now. Deal's over. Jim


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 12, 2011)

We just found a 4-burner Brinkmann with a side burner on sale at Target for a good price.
While dithering, another couple bought the next to last in stock, so on impulse, we bought one.

Sometimes, impulse buying is a good thing.

I looked at Home Depot and Lowe's later that day and found that similar grills ran $40 more.  IMHO, Home Depot has a better selection of grills of all sorts than Lowes. Also, HD's prices for gas tanks were less.

BTW, you notice how you always run out of gas while you're using the grill?
That's probably 'cuz you're not so likely to run out while you're not using it...
_unless you forget to turn it off_.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 12, 2011)

The connectors on the gas tanks have changed in the past few years, so you might want to just buy a nice new spare tank when you get your new grill. 

Craigslist is a good idea. We needed a part for our old Weber that was going to cost something like $50 from Weber. We found another Weber on Craigslist for $60, went over and bought it, and now we have two. We use the second one only very occasionally, but it's nice to have them both for parties.


----------



## ausman (Jun 12, 2011)

Webbers on Craigs list around here are still running about $250 for old and tired units.

While a good idea there will be some refurbishishment money needed.

I have kept grills going. replacing parts as necessary. Now need a new grill, was looking at a Char-Griller 3001 Grillin' Pro 40,800-BTU Gas Grill.

Anyone know if it has the standard/universal connectors for the gas hoses.

The regulator and hoses seem to be the most important replacement part.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 13, 2011)

SamsClub.com, if you're a Sam's member.  Big selection there, including many at or below your price point.  Most should be a pretty good value.

Amazon.com can also have great prices, and the reviews can be very helpful.


----------



## dougef (Jun 13, 2011)

A couple of years ago, ours died and I went looking for a new Weber at Home Depot.  Stopped at the local hardware store (happens to be a True Value) and the prices were the same.  The sales guy said they would assemble it, deliver it and remove the old one for free.  So for the same price as Home Depot, I got all the service and was able to give the business to a local store.  They came the next day right on time. I was very happy.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 13, 2011)

The post above about True Value reminded me that Modern Propane has dozens of grills for sale. They also have great service and free delivery. (And they have Big Green Eggs! As well as a wide range of other grills to choose from.) 

That's where we go to get our tanks filled. Maybe your propane dealer also has grills?


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 13, 2011)

dougef said:


> A couple of years ago, ours died and I went looking for a new Weber at Home Depot.  Stopped at the local hardware store (happens to be a True Value) and the prices were the same.  The sales guy said they would assemble it, deliver it and remove the old one for free.  So for the same price as Home Depot, I got all the service and was able to give the business to a local store.  They came the next day right on time. I was very happy.



We bought our latest grill from our local hardware store as well and got similar great service.  The guy even gave my husband a quick demo of the new grill with tips on where to set the dials to get certain temps for indirect cooking, etc.,  It's the second Weber we've bought from the same store and I like giving them my business.  Our Webers have lasted for years and years, compared to cheaper grills that wear out quickly, and we've been able to replace a few parts as needed to keep them going.  We could probably have done the same with our last one, but I liked the larger size and higher BTUs we got so decided to upgrade instead of replacing parts again.


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 13, 2011)

*gas grills*

I got a weber gas grill at lowes about 10 yrs ago. Genesis Silver -A model. Paid $349.00 in May '01. This has been one of the best grill ever.. Had to replace flavorizer bars and burners in '05, Went with  S/S burner tubes and  S/S flavorizer bars and it was like a new grill. That cost around $78 bucks but now all teh high heat parts are S/S.

My MIL,, has one that is at least 20yrs old and it still works like new.. had to replace flavorizer bars some years back.. they did not get the s/s one and had to replace them again.. 

have friends with other grills and they seem to just wear out ofter about 8-10 yrs. 


http://www.lowes.com/pd_296457-505-4411001_4294857754+4294963688_4294937087_?productId=3066413&Ns=p_product_price|0&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Gas%2BGrills_4294857754%2B4294963688_4294937087_%3FNs%3Dp_product_price|0&facetInfo=Weber

looks like what i have but updated..


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jun 17, 2011)

One of the top rated grills is the Char Broil Red at Home Depot. It's an infrared grill,which means there is no exposed flame. It is very nice quality and just had a price reduction to well within your price range for the two burner. I had to have mine shipped and spent several hours assembling it as I don't live that close to a Home Depot. I believe they will assemble it for you if you can pick it up at the store and get it home.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 17, 2011)

We like Costco, Sam's, BJ Warehouse and Lowes.


----------



## 1950bing (Jun 17, 2011)

If you can come up with 200 more $ a Holland would be great .


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 19, 2011)

*Price Club (Costco).*

Our old gas grill went defunct.  The burner assembly pretty much disintegrated from rust.  I could still get it to ignite, but the feeble flame wouldn't warm a weenie, much less sear steak.  

While I was dithering over whether to spring for a replacement burner on the 1 hand or on the other hand to buy a whole new gas grill, I spied an all-stainless-steel 2-burner 20*,*000-BTU Nexgrill at Price Club (Costco) for $49*.*99 + tax.  

It's an extremely basic model, 2 burners, no special features other than its construction entirely of stainless steel -- stainless steel lid, stainless steel body, stainless steel burner tubes, stainless steel grease tray, & stainless steel burner covers ("flame tamers").  It's so basic that it just sits on a picnic table, etc. -- it has no stand of its own other than 2 heavy-gauge stainless steel folding wire legs that support the grill up about 5 inches above the table surface.  

On impulse, I put 1 in the shopping cart, not just because it's rustproof but also because the price was right.  I figured maybe I could separate the defunct gas grill from its stand & find a way to adapt the old grill-less stand to work with the new standless grill. 

I am happy to report that the stainless steel grill without its own stand is now good to go, sitting right there on the old stand where the non-working defunct rusted-out gas grill used to be.

No assembly was required on the new grill -- other than installing the 2 "flame tamer" burner shields & sliding in the grease pan & inserting the fold-up wire legs & putting in place the heavyweight stainless steel cooking grid.  No tools were needed to install any of those parts, which were all wrapped up separately in plastic film.

To use the old grill stand, no drilling through stainless steel was required.  I unscrewed & removed the old grill pan & burner, with cover, & took'm out to the oversize trash toter.  (Nest stop = Mt. Trashmore.)  New grill doesn't fit the space opened by taking out the old grill (new grill is too wide & space is too narrow), so I took off & turned around 180 degrees 1 end if the old stand (opposite the wheels).  That made the side table, which formerly extended outward to the left, project inward toward the center instead, bridging most of the empty space where the old grill assembly used to be.

After that, I unfolded the heavy-gauge wire support legs of the new grill & positioned those on the left & right table surfaces, adding plastic clips at the end where the folding legs sit just an inch away from the edge of the table.  No clips on the other side -- the folding wire legs are in a groove between table boards with about 4 inches to spare between the groove & the edge of the table.

Propane tank is clipped on right where it was installed before, lower down on the old grill stand.  New gas hose, with regulator, reaches down to the tank spout with length to spare.

Now once again we are cooking with gas outdoors -- for only $49*.*99 + tax. 

Is this a great country or what ? 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  The $49*.*99 Nexgrill stainless steel propane-fired table-model gas grill is made in China.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## C30NY (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought a 6 burner at Walmart at the beginning of the season.  It was like $250 - $300 but has been great all year.  I have no complaints, and as long as you take care of it (dont leave it out in the foul weather) it will last.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 19, 2011)

I keep ours under an overhang and sprung for a grill cover.
After each use, when cool enuff, we clean the grates + burners, and cover.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 21, 2011)

*$3 Blue Rhino Propane Tank Rebate (Exchange Or Purchase Mox Nix).*

Click here for the Blue Rhino mail-in rebate form. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 11, 2011)

*Legal Complaint Against Blue Rhino For Short-Filling Propane Tanks.*

Click here for information about a class action settlement involving Blue Rhino for allegedly failing to disclose that the "full" tanks they were selling & exchanging might have been short a couple of pounds.  

People joining in the proposed settlement can get up to $150 in cash refunds (if they have receipts & proofs of purchase).  

Without receipts & proofs, participants can get $7*.*50 back (total). 

The class action complaint covers Blue Rhino tanks sold & exchanged 6-15-2005 through 10-11-2011. 

Blue Rhino denies the complaint, but apparently they think it's cheaper to settle than to fight. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 11, 2011)

The Blue Rhino refills are deceiving, to say the least.  They use the standard-sized 20lb tanks, but they only fill them to *15lbs*.  It is printed on the labels, but of course in very small print.

If you can find a gas station that refills the small tanks, that is almost always a much better deal than the exchange services outside of the home improvement, grocery, drug, etc. stores.  After realizing what Blue Rhino was doing, I vowed never to use them again, no matter how convenient it may be.

Kurt


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 11, 2011)

We got our wonderful gas grill at the Coleman outlet tent sale several years ago. We liked it so much that we were going to get a second for a spare a couple of years later, but they had been discontinued. They carry several other grills, however.

Sheila


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 22, 2012)

*Big Price Increase Since Last Summer.*




AwayWeGo said:


> I spied an all-stainless-steel 2-burner 20*,*000-BTU Nexgrill at Price Club (Costco) for $49*.*99 + tax.


When The Chief Of Staff & I were grocery shopping at Costco yesterday, I noticed they're still selling those all-stainless-steel 2-burner 20*,*000-BTU Nexgrills -- but the price tag now is $109*.*99 + tax.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## 1950bing (Feb 22, 2012)

It sure is nice to read here about supporting the hardware stores and other mom and pop. I sold over 500 grills in my time. I always put them together, checked them out and offered to deliver them. ALWAYS made sure to demostrate how they worked and watched the consumer operate the unit. I did hundreds of parking lot demos. and always sold units. I could always tell you how good they were, but let you taste the product, SOLD. Safety hint : Always indroduce the gas to the flame, NEVER the flame to the gas !


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 23, 2012)

*No Mom & Pop Customer Service At Costco.  So It Goes.*




1950bing said:


> It sure is nice to read here about supporting the hardware stores and other mom and pop. I sold over 500 grills in my time. I always put them together, checked them out and offered to deliver them. ALWAYS made sure to demostrate how they worked and watched the consumer operate the unit. I did hundreds of parking lot demos. and always sold units. I could always tell you how good they were, but let you taste the product, SOLD. Safety hint : Always indroduce the gas to the flame, NEVER the flame to the gas !


Vital safety warning -- thanks.   

Over the years I've gone through maybe a half-dozen low-end gas grills -- only as user & customer, not as dealer.  The burner assemblies & inside parts & cooking grates all rusted into dust within a few years.  Maybe this all-stainless-steel propane grill will hold up better.  We'll see, eh ? 

Meanwhile, there's no special customer service out at Costco on gas grills or anything. 

You want a Costco gas grill, you put it in your cart & check out with it, same as everything else out there. 

You buy it, you're on your own. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  I was not gas-grill shopping when I sprang for that outstanding Costco all-stainless-steel 2-burner 20*,*000-BTU Nexgrill.  They had a big stack of'm, new in carton, for $49*.*95 apiece, so I loaded 1 into my shopping cart as an impulse buy.  Shux, I would have paid $49*.*95 for the same thing at a mom & pop shop if I had happened to see 1 there.  By contrast, I would not pay $109*.*99 for 1 at Costco or at a mom & pop shop or anywhere -- not even with outstanding personalized customer service & demonstration & set-up & everything.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 23, 2012)

local academy outdoors here has the best prices on grills (even beats lowes).


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 29, 2012)

*Blue Rhino Mail-In Rebate Is Now Only $2.  So it goes.*




AwayWeGo said:


> $3 Blue Rhino Propane Tank Rebate (Exchange Or Purchase Mox Nix).


Click here for the current Blue Rhino mail-in rebate coupon, which is now only $2. 

( Was $3 in prior years -- but every little bit helps. ) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## carl2591 (May 30, 2012)

*lp gas tanks.. blue rhino*

they(blue rhino) are involved in some kinda class action lawsuit as well.. when i exchanged tank on fri last week there was an attachment on tank talking about it.. i have not read the whole thing so no sure the deal. 

noticed the price was different on exchange cage.. usually 21.99 they were doing them at 19.99.. i get them filled at local LP place for 18 so not a bad price.

best thing about BR is you can get a new tank on exchange. The date code is on collar in  03  11 style.   i had found a tank at house doing a carpet cleaning that was a move out.. it was older type but was almost full of gas.. used it and then exchange for newer date code.. i think it was 5   01.. got a 2  11  nice new looking valve and all.. bingo...


----------



## Passepartout (May 30, 2012)

carl2591 said:


> they(blue rhino) are involved in some kinda class action lawsuit as well..



They got spanked for only putting 4 gallons in 5 gallon tanks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 30, 2012)

*Tank Warfare.*




PigsDad said:


> They use the standard-sized 20lb tanks, but they only fill them to *15lbs*.  It is printed on the labels, but of course in very small print.


I think Blue Rhino started making the printing on the labels larger after getting stung in a class-action case that accused them of intentionally selling non-full tanks knowing that customers assumed the tanks were full.

However that may be, I'm not sure the so-called 20-pound tanks actually hold 20 pounds of gas.  Empty weight of the tank might be 20 pounds.  Capacity inside a 20-pound propane tank may be more like 17½ pounds of LP gas, I don't know. (No doubt it's researchable, but I no longer do research.)

In any case, Blue Rhino got accused in civil court of short-weighting their barbecue-size tanks by somewhere between 2½ pounds & 5 pounds each.  Their lawyers presumably advised'm it's cheaper to settle than to fight, so now people participating in the class action case are in line to get a little something back by way of compensation.  (The deadline to get in on it by sending in a claim form was May 23, 2012.  For their efforts, the lawyers involved are no doubt collecting way more than just a little something.  So it goes.)

But it's not too late to send in for a $2 rebate on current & recent Blue Rhino purchases.  Click here for that.

BTW, before Blue Rhino got tangled up in the class action settlement, their mail-in rebate offer was for $3.  Now it's just $2.  (Coincidence?  Sure.)

With or without settlement claim & with or without mail-in rebate, Blue Rhino is still a convenient way to deal with outdated non-compliant LP-gas tanks that cannot be refilled -- ditto rusty, nasty propane tanks that are too much trouble to sand & wire-brush & repaint at home.   

I'd like to see the company branch out into Blue Hippo tank exchanges for 30-pound RV propane tanks.  Wouldn't that be something? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Elan (May 30, 2012)

Speaking of propane tanks, ever notice how a 20lb tank (empty) at Home Depot is $29.99, but an 11lb tank is $56.99?  I guess they're spreading all of that 11lb propane tank R&D expense :hysterical: over fewer tanks.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 31, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I'd just look at Home Depot or Lowes.
> .
> .
> .
> I have a Charmglow 3 burner stainless (Home Depot) that I think was in your price range. It's at least 5 years old.



Gotta disagree with you on this one. Gas grills sold by Home Depot and Lowe's are low-end. The manufacturers cheapen up their grills for the big-box stores. I bought our grill from a "scratch and dent" local appliance store. Ended up with a $4,000 grill (realistic retail price) for $800. 

This grill does it all. It works as an outdoor oven, has a 60K BTU side burner, rotisserie searing burners (for doner kebobs and such), smoker, and the best steak searing system ever.


----------



## logan115 (May 31, 2012)

Better yet, pick up a used Weber on Craigslist or at a garage sale.  I picked up a couple year old Weber Genesis at a garage sale advertised on Craigslist for $50 - retail for a brand new one was $400-$500.  The great thing about Webers is in addition to their durability replacement parts are plentiful.  I didn't need to replace anything, but even if I had to replace the burners or grates my all-in cost would have been around $200 and if I had to buy a $200 grill at HD or Lowes I'd be replacing it in two years tops.

Chris


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 31, 2012)

*Blue Rhino, Shmoo Rhino.*



















-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Elan (May 31, 2012)

logan115 said:


> Better yet, pick up a used Weber on Craigslist or at a garage sale.  I picked up a couple year old Weber Genesis at a garage sale advertised on Craigslist for $50 - retail for a brand new one was $400-$500.  The great thing about Webers is in addition to their durability replacement parts are plentiful.  I didn't need to replace anything, but even if I had to replace the burners or grates my all-in cost would have been around $200 and if I had to buy a $200 grill at HD or Lowes I'd be replacing it in two years tops.
> 
> Chris



  Agree completely.  Hard to go wrong with a used Weber given the availability of replacement parts.  A few parts and a new coat of high temp paint, and one can have an essentially new high performance grill for less than half price of a new one.


----------



## PigsDad (May 31, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> Blue Rhino, Shmoo Rhino.


Do you know if those other exchange companies give you a full 20 lbs of propane vs. 15 you get from Blue Rhino?  I have a gas station that fills tanks for the actual cost of the propane, nothing more.  It is usually between 1/2 and 3/4 the price of a Blue Rhino exchange (and you get 33% more propane!).

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (May 31, 2012)

Kurt, you can read on the bottom 2 that Alan posted, 'Net Wt. 15 lbs.' Methinks all the tank exchangers do that. When I bought my grill, Home Depot just gave me a Blue Rhino tank. I just refill it to capacity at the local propane dealer. 

Jim


----------



## PigsDad (May 31, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Kurt, you can read on the bottom 2 that Alan posted, 'Net Wt. 15 lbs.' Methinks all the tank exchangers do that. When I bought my grill, Home Depot just gave me a Blue Rhino tank. I just refill it to capacity at the local propane dealer.


Good catch, Jim.  So it looks like several companies have jumped on the bandwagon to bamboozle the American consumer.  But I guess I don't have a big beef with those companies -- if the customer can't read and figure out that they are not getting a full tank of propane _*and *_paying a premium in the process, I think they get what they deserve.  

Kurt


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 8, 2012)

We got our grill, which we love, at a Coleman Outlet Store. We caught it on deep discount at one of their tent sales. They later stopped making this model. I'm not even sure they sell any full size ones these days.

Sheila


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 8, 2012)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




PigsDad said:


> I have a gas station that fills tanks for the actual cost of the propane, nothing more.  It is usually between 1/2 and 3/4 the price of a Blue Rhino exchange (and you get 33% more propane!).


For an hour or so most Saturday mornings, the park that's home to our dinky non-traveling travel trailer does LP-gas tank refills at cost, & that's what we go with when we need to reload 1 of the trailer's 30-lb. RV-style propane tanks.

What I like most about Blue Rhino is getting to exchange a nasty old non-compliant rusty barbecue-size tank that's empty for a clean, repainted, up-to-date safety-equipped tank that's already (mostly) filled with propane.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 9, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> What I like most about Blue Rhino is getting to exchange a nasty old non-compliant rusty barbecue-size tank that's empty for a clean, repainted, up-to-date safety-equipped tank that's already (mostly) filled with propane.



I dislike tanks in general, I paid a few hundred dollars to have our grill attached to our gas line. No refills, no running out, costs MUCH less. There's no down side.


----------



## Elan (Jun 9, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> I dislike tanks in general, I paid a few hundred dollars to have our grill attached to our gas line. No refills, no running out, costs MUCH less. There's no down side.



  One downside.  Don't have too many adult beverages and forget to turn the grill off.  Not that I've ever done that..........


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2012)

Elan said:


> One downside.  Don't have too many adult beverages and forget to turn the grill off.  Not that I've ever done that..........



You don't have to be 'hard plumbed' to do that. I went out to fire up the grill one day and found it turned on, cold, and out of propane. I'd suspect that many a busy BBQ cook has done this, adult beverages or not.

Confession is good for the soul.

Jim


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 9, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> I dislike tanks in general, I paid a few hundred dollars to have our grill attached to our gas line. No refills, no running out, costs MUCH less. There's no down side.


When we built our house 10 years ago, we did the same (with a built in grill attached to our natural gas line).  LOVE never running out of gas, never having to refill tanks, never overpaying for tanks, etc.

I don't do adult beverages, but I will admit to leaving the grill on once.


----------



## Elan (Jun 9, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> *You don't have to be 'hard plumbed' to do that.* I went out to fire up the grill one day and found it turned on, cold, and out of propane. I'd suspect that many a busy BBQ cook has done this, adult beverages or not.



  True 'nuf.  But at least your damages are limited to 5 gallons.    I had left mine on low in case someone wanted their meat a little more cooked.  Everyone was happy, so I sat down to eat and totally forgot that I'd left the grill on.  Later that weekend I realized the grill was still burning.  



> Confession is good for the soul.



  Indeed!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 9, 2012)

Elan said:


> One downside.  Don't have too many adult beverages and forget to turn the grill off.  Not that I've ever done that..........



Our gas regulator whistles like a (well-behaved) tea kettle when the grill is on. Nice little audible reminder to shut it down.


----------



## Elan (Jun 9, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> Our gas regulator whistles like a (well-behaved) tea kettle when the grill is on. Nice little audible reminder to shut it down.



  Nice "feature"!


----------



## kherbold (Jun 9, 2012)

I got mine a  few months ago at walmart... excellent price and quality


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 11, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> When we built our house 10 years ago, we did the same (with a built in grill attached to our natural gas line).  LOVE never running out of gas, never having to refill tanks, never overpaying for tanks, etc.




I don't know why we've waited so long to do this with ours. We have a minimum gas payment and only use it for heating. So we pay $8 a month in the summer with zero use. 

I planned to convert our hot water heater when it went out, but when the time came, we couldn't convince the gas company that we could meet code with it. I was on travel and just had to let it go. Maybe when the dryer goes, I'll have better luck.

Sheila


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 10, 2012)

*What It Looks Like.*



AwayWeGo said:


> When The Chief Of Staff & I were grocery shopping at Costco yesterday, I noticed they're still selling those all-stainless-steel 2-burner 20*,*000-BTU Nexgrills -- but the price tag now is $109*.*99 + tax






-- hotliniked --​
It's billed as a "table top" grill.  We removed the old rusted-out grill from its stand & fastened a new "table top" Nexgrill onto the stand approximately where the old grill used to be. 

Waste not, want not. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

